# SCOTUS Lets Stand Ruling That Protects Homeless Who Sleep on Sidewalk



## milkhauler (Dec 16, 2019)

I hope I Posted in the correct spot?

SCOTUS Lets Stand Ruling That Protects Homeless Who Sleep on Sidewalk - https://ktla.com/2019/12/16/scotus-lets-stand-ruling-that-protects-homeless-who-sleep-on-sidewalk/

The Supreme Court refused Monday to hear a major case on homelessness, letting stand a ruling that protects homeless people’s right to sleep on the sidewalk or in public parks if no other shelter is available.

The justices without comment or a dissent said that they would not hear the case from Boise, Idaho, which challenged a ruling by a federal appeals court.

The outcome is a significant victory for homeless activists and a setback for city officials in California and other western states who argued the appeals court ruling undercut their authority to regulate encampments on the sidewalks.

Lawyers for the homeless had argued it was cruel and wrong to punish people who have nowhere else to sleep at night. They won a major victory last year when the 9th U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals ruled that prosecuting people for sleeping on the sidewalks violated the 8th Amendment’s ban on cruel and unusual punishment.


----------



## Odin (Dec 19, 2019)

Interesting... in light the SCOTUS has changed some in recent years.


----------

